# So I'm Drawing a Snake...



## Herpo (Mar 6, 2016)

More accurately, I'm drawing Popeye, from this photo;






Progression:




















I'm obviously not done, but what do you think so far? Any tips?

Cheers,
Herpo


----------



## Iguana (Mar 6, 2016)

Looks pretty good so far to be honest, the shape of the scales and the proportions of the front of the head look nice and realistic. If I had any tips, it would be to possibly lengthen the back and far side of the head more, as right now it looks a little bit small. 
But apart from that, it's going well, keep us updated!


----------



## Herpo (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks. Yeah, I'm having trouble with the head shape. It looked right at first, but the nostril would have been too far away to allow me to properly draw the scales. I tried to edit it, but he looked beaked in the second one. I rounded it off a bit, but I've still got to round it off more. As of now it looks more like a viper.


----------

